# Pregnant Mickey Mouse Platy! Help Please!



## mandii_love91

So I've Had my Fish for about 2 wks now and I noticed that she is pregnant and I have no idea when she will be giving birth. Shes getting bigger and a couple of the brown spots inside of her are in the middle towards the back. I bought a breeding trap but i dont know when to put her in it. I have some pictures so if some one can please look at them and give me some advice. thank you so much.
**Amanda

http://i734.photobucket.com/albums/ww342/mandii_love91/photo.jpg
http://i734.photobucket.com/albums/ww342/mandii_love91/photo2.jpg
http://i734.photobucket.com/albums/ww342/mandii_love91/photo3.jpg


----------



## tiffmedema

Well if you've read my posts u can tell i have a sunburst platy that looks like she's gonna explode. I have a white mickey too that is a lil smaller than that. I would wait to put her in the breeding trap til she appears to have squared off and if you put her in there leave her there til. she drops bc moving her will stress her out more than anything. (i've learned my lesson). don't move her tho till she looks like she will explode bc they can get pretty huge! hope that helps


----------



## Guest

hey Amanda,

i agree with Tiff....platys tend to get stressed out easy...however, what would work is a early movement to a breeding tank. any kinda trap will stress them out. for the looks of the pic i'd say 3 to 4 days (i'm guesstimating here). move her ASAP. give her a nice plant sheltered place. 

Tiff,

try moving your platy to a diff tank with plants and an air stone as well for circulation. this should help her relax.

all the best!

cheers!


----------



## tiffmedema

my platy is in a tank with plants. and a filter and such.... still no luck..


----------



## Suess00

I bought 7 Mickey Mouse Platys a while ago and at one point had over 90 of them because they breed like crazy and i had the right water perimters.


One thing you do not want to do is place her in a breeding seperater that will stress her and she will die with all the fry inside her because she will get so stressed out.

Another thing that will happen is the Mother will eat her fry even if there is ALOT of food available so dont over feed. Couple of Months ago I saw one Mother right infront of me eat 4 of her fry with no problem just swallowed them whole that is nature lol

You want them to have alot of hiding places and once your lights are off for a bit you can see them swim around plants and such.

If you want to protect all of the fry you have to catch them after the lights are off and place them in the breeding trap you bought and crush up flake food very very finley and feed them for a couple of weeks in that and once they grow a little the Mother will not eat them.

Be warned Platys multiple REALLY REALLY fast I went from 7 to over 90 in less then 6 months. I kept given them away and trading them in to my LFS until all my LFS were full of them lol. 

What I do is only have one male with my females in my big tank and in my small tank i will have only males to keep the population in check.

Hope this information helped


----------



## elvis332

shes preagnate


----------



## mandii_love91

she had one fish but still looks pregnant idk what to do and i dont know what to feed the baby fish....i woke up and saw they baby swimming around top with the big fish this morning when i was feeding them lol


----------

